# Where to apply to start my emt-b career



## Jess (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey ya'll, my name is Jess and I'm looking to start my career as an emt-basic.  However, it seems that, it's so hard to look for job opening online.  That's way I registered on this site and so far I like all the responses and support of members of EMTLIFE.  yup! happy about that!  
Now I live in marin county in CA.  but im willing to drive up to 60 miles if thats what it takes to get a job.  I have couple of application from ProTransport-1, and NorCal Ambulance but so far those are the only company I know.  Help where do I start!:excl:


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 2, 2009)

Jess said:


> Hey ya'll, my name is Jess and I'm looking to start my career as an emt-basic. However, it seems that, it's so hard to look for job opening online. That's way I registered on this site and so far I like all the responses and support of members of EMTLIFE. yup! happy about that!
> Now I live in marin county in CA. but im willing to drive up to 60 miles if thats what it takes to get a job. I have couple of application from ProTransport-1, and NorCal Ambulance but so far those are the only company I know. Help where do I start!:excl:


 
Well with the economy the way it is, no one wants to hire. Hopefully things will pick up soon. The only thing I can really think of is to look online at ambulance companies in your area and if they don't have a job opening online try calling them and asking them.


----------



## javajunkie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm also looking for an EMT-B job, and I've had better luck with simplyhired.com than either CareerBuilder or Monster.  But, I've also done tons of research on my own, like putting together a list of every ambulance service in my state and checking websites regularly.  If I have any hunch that they're hiring, I will send an application, resume, and cover letter.  And with all that work, still nothing...  I've accepted I'm going to have to move, and have now moved on to neighboring states.


----------



## paemt08 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have found that online websites like Career Builder, Monster, and even Simply Hired don't offer many EMT jobs because many EMS agencies don't do much advertising on such sites, at least that's how it is for the agencies around here. As EMTCop86 said, the best thing is to check with your local individual agencies, and even if they're not hiring, still apply. 
You can also check out healthcare jobsites, as you're more lucky to find EMS advertising in those kind of places. Or EMS websites like getemtjobs.com, where there's tons of listings. But even on there I didn't see any of my local agencies, even though I knew they were hiring. 
I don't know what's it's like at where you are, but here my local EMS council has a list of all the local company's on their website with phone numbers, contact people, specific job openings, etc. which is extremely helpful.
Good luck!


----------



## MMiz (Mar 2, 2009)

I hate to say it, but I think you're not going to have much luck with your online search.  Looking for an EMT-Basic job online is like looking for a fast food job online, it just doesn't happen.  You're going to need to both call the places and maybe even show up and ask in person.  

Resumes and cover letters mean very little in EMS.  Right now it's all about making contacts and filling out applications.


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quick question, are you already an EMT? Also are you planning on becoming a medic?

For me I am trying to get in with some volunteer fire departments who will pay for EMT training and plan on volunteering thru medic school then I will be looking for a paying job. There are jobs in my area as EMTs but many like experience and since I'll be going right from EMT to medic, by the time I have enough experience I'll be a medic.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 3, 2009)

MMiz said:


> I hate to say it, but I think you're not going to have much luck with your online search.  Looking for an EMT-Basic job online is like looking for a fast food job online, it just doesn't happen.  You're going to need to both call the places and maybe even show up and ask in person.
> 
> Resumes and cover letters mean very little in EMS.  Right now it's all about making contacts and filling out applications.


Exactly.  In fact, I'm a little surprised that this many people think that online application is the way to find an EMT-B job.  It is a sign that many people never did a rudimentary job market survey before putting all their eggs into the EMT basket.  It's also a sign that too many schools are doing a really poor job of preparing their students for reality.

Resumes and applications sitting in an online file, or some drawer at the office, aren't nearly as effective as simply being in the right place at the right time.  If they need an EMT right now, and you are in their office right now, you have a much greater probability of getting hired than anyone who sent a resume in.  In the private ambulance business, it's not about the best resume.  It's about having a warm body where you need it, and when you need it.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 3, 2009)

Lets keep this thread on topic folks.  _[Personal attacks removed]_


----------



## Jess (Mar 3, 2009)

*thanks ya'll*

thanks for all of your advices,  I didn't realize that looking for a job would be a dilemma.  I'll just keep trying and like many of you guys said, I'll personally walk in and turn in an application with or w/o resume, whoever suggested that you might be right, might as well get out there and get known.  thnks


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 3, 2009)

You still have AMR to check out.

In the SF Bay area you also have:
Bayshore
King-American
St. Joseph's Ambulance
Westmed

There are a few more that I can't think of now but I'm sure they're listed in the yellow pages or on the bulletin board of a college that offers EMT classes.


----------

